# California?



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

...nevermind...my idea sucked...This i found out after more than a week of no replies... :cry Delete this post please


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

What about California? lol. A lot of us are here! I would have replied but didn't see this post until just now.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

What did you have in mind? I'm in Sacramento. Most of the threads I've seen for Californians here have been socal based, though.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

just so you know it really was a stupid idea now that i think about it. My suggestion was that since in the past plans to meet have not come to fruition because of SA or they were shy, instead of actually meeting and talking and stuff we could just set up a date and place to go and decide on which color of shirt to wear or something. so that if you see anyone who has read this thread and wears that color at the park (for example) will be recognized as a member of this SA board. do not follow this suggestion because its dumb. LOL :lol 

i discovered later on that some peole in CA have made a plan to meet and they actually met up (i couldnt believe it). some of these people are Spesvitae, Elaborama, Solo, Bittersweet58j, Deoxygenated. they actually hung out 2x. first at the movie and restaurant and second time at the park. and from what i gathered they had lots of fun. :sigh

and i think they took pictures and posted them on a thread.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate it when people say "California" when they mean "Los Angeles and suburbs." We do exist up here.



Mads said:


> What did you have in mind? I'm in Sacramento. Most of the threads I've seen for Californians here have been socal based, though.


Other than my two (where I met only myself) and the long-running S.F. thread I don't recall any threads in gatherings, but there was a support groups thread which seems to have been one of the recently accidentally deleted threads.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: California?*



demoneyeskyo said:


> just so you know it really was a stupid idea now that i think about it. My suggestion was that since in the past plans to meet have not come to fruition because of SA or they were shy, instead of actually meeting and talking and stuff we could just set up a date and place to go and decide on which color of shirt to wear or something. so that if you see anyone who has read this thread and wears that color at the park (for example) will be recognized as a member of this SA board. do not follow this suggestion because its dumb. LOL :lol
> 
> i discovered later on that some peole in CA have made a plan to meet and they actually met up (i couldnt believe it). some of these people are Spesvitae, Elaborama, Solo, Bittersweet58j, Deoxygenated. they actually hung out 2x. first at the movie and restaurant and second time at the park. and from what i gathered they had lots of fun. :sigh
> 
> and i think they took pictures and posted them on a thread.


or we could just post pictures up here so we can recognize each other lol. But hey your idea could work too. So when we all meeting and which color shirt shall we wear?


----------



## shoegazer (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, we definitely need regular gatherings in Northern California!


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

Central California here..


----------



## idontknow (Nov 2, 2006)

Im central california too. Nonfiction where are you at?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i would like to go to gatherings and meeting different people up in the bay area. i live in the east bay.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm in the East Bay too and would really like to attend a meetup. It seems we've got the people. I guess someone's gotta take the reins here and organize one. :hide


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

Im in Porterville, next to Visalia.. and yourself?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh no the NorCalers are taking over! 
jk lol

We all should just plan one massive panCalifornian meeting. I'm not really counting on it but hey it's a nice thought.


----------

